# Nachleuchten bei LED Monitor normal?



## Netter Mann (16. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir den Monitor BX2450 von Samsung gekauft. 
Auf den ersten Blick war ich sehr zufrieden. Allerdings ist mir abgesehen von den 11 Pixelfehlern (auf die ich jetzt nicht weiter eingehen will) noch ein sehr unangenehmens Verhalten aufgefallen. Und zwar kommt es mir vor als würden die LEDs nach einer Weile Betriebsdauer nachleuchten.

Zum Vergleich siehe Anhang:

-Vor Betrieb (mindestens eine Stunde ausgeschaltet)
-Nach einer Weile Betrieb (30 Min)

Das passiert jedes mal wenn ich eine Weile den PC anhabe. Erst dachte ich, dass es ein Treiber Problem sei. Dass womöglich die LEDs weiter leuchten sollen oder so. Aber selbst wenn ich den PC neustarte und den Monitor ein- und ausschalte bleibt es so hell. Erst wenn ich den Monitor für einige Zeit aus hab leuchtet es nicht mehr und bekomme wieder ein gutes schwarz.

Zu den Fotos. Die ISO Einstellung war bei beiden Aufnahmen die gleiche sowie Winkel und Anstand. Ehrlich gesagt ist der Unterschied nicht mit den Fotos nicht einmal so deutlich als wenn man direkt davor sitzt. Es ist besonders an den Rändern hell aber auch in der Mitte. 

Ist das bei LED Monitoren normal? Oder habe ich dann einen schlechten Monitor erwischt?

Mich würde speziell von anderen, die diesen Monitor haben interessieren, wie es bei ihnen aussieht.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (17. November 2010)

Ich hab da nicht so viel Ahnung. Da es eine LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist kommt das Leuchtmittel wohl selber nicht in frage(Vermutung). Ich weis nun nicht in wie weit dort Farben genutzt werden die eine luminesce besitzten? Meine Gedankenweg ist nun, das dort eine Farbe aufgetragen ist, die das Licht noch gleichmäßiger verteilt. Dies speichert zu Teil Licht und gibt die wieder ab. Da es aber hauptsächlich an den Seiten auftritt und dort wohl eine schlechte Abschirmung ist, kann dort das Licht was nun noch in der Farbe gespeichert ist nach dem ausschalten austreten. 

Wie gesagt ist nur eine zusammengereimte Vermutung.

11 Pixel schrott?  Dann das Mysterium mit dem leuchten? Das Ding wäre schon auf dem Weg an den Absender!!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

Also erstens hat der BX2450 Fehlerklasse1, also da dürften keine Pixelfehler auftreten, schon alleine deswegen würde ich den Monitor zurückschicken. Das Nachleuchten ist auch nicht normal also ab mit dem Teil zur RMA, das Ding ist defekt!


----------



## Netter Mann (17. November 2010)

@ SpiritOfMatrix
Dass irgendeine Flüssigkeit nachleuchtet würde zu dem Aussehen passen. Toll finde ich das aber nicht. Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob dass generell bei LED Monitoren so ist (also, dass die LEDs diese "Flüssigkeit" aufwärmen oder irgenwie anders erregen, Lichtquanten oder so) oder ob es eher eine Fehlproduktion war. Wenn es an LED Monitoren liegt werde ich mir eher den P2450 kaufen.

@ hulkhardy1
Das mit der Pixelfehlerklasse hab ich auch erst so verstanden. Aber aufgepasst. Es handelt sich nicht um die alte Norm "_ISO 13406-2" _(Bei dieser bedeutet die Fehlerklasse 1, wie du schon geschrieben hast, 0 Pixelfehler), sondern um die Norm "ISO 9241-307". Bei dieser Norm mit Fehlerlasse 1 sind 1 dauernd leuchtender, ein dauernd dunkler und bis zu 5 Subpixelfehler erlaubt. Das ganze bezieht sich auf 1 Million Pixel. D.h. man muss bei 1920x1080 mit etwa 2 multiplizieren. (2 dunkle, 2 helle, bis zu 10 Subpixelfehler). Ich habe 2 dunkle Pixelfehler und 9 Subpixelfehler. Habe auch mal probiert mit UD Pix diese wieder zu beleben, leider ohne Erfolg 
Theoretisch sind diese Pixelfehler laut Pixelfehlerklasse kein Umtauschgrund. Zum Glück habe ich übers Internet bestellt und da hilft mir das Fernabsatzgesetz.
Jedenfalls stört mich das mit dem Nachleuchten wesentlich mehr. Aber deine Aussage gibt mir wieder Hoffnung, dass es wirklich ein Defekt ist und kein unschönes Verhalten von LED-Monitoren.


Hab mir den Monitor noch einmal bestellt und werde vergleichen. Danach werde ich entscheiden, ob ich diesen Monitor überhaupt noch will.


----------



## Semih91 (17. November 2010)

Also ich habe gemerkt, dass bei mir nachdem ich den Monitor benutzt habe und danach den Rechner heruntergefahren habe, dass der Monitor kurz unten links leuchtet, aber da es ja nach 10-15sek. sich selbst ganz abschaltet bzw. nur noch schwarz zu sehen ist, ist es wieder weg. Ich denke, es könnte an den LED´s liegen. Ansonsten ist mir so ein Fehler nicht bekannt.
Wie erkenne ich eig. die Pixelfehler? Oder aber auch die Subpixelfehler? Ich verstehe das net^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

Ich würde dir nicht raten es zu überprühfen, mache ich auch nicht, den wenn du mal weißt wo ein Pixelfehler ist dann schaust du auch immer dort hin. Solang du nix siehst geh davon aus das du keine hast! So als Tipp im Menü Setup unter Autom. Quelle solltest du manuell einstellen, dann geht der Monitor auch gleich an oder aus, weil er dann nicht rum sucht.


----------



## Netter Mann (17. November 2010)

Habe heute den zweiten BX2450 bekommen und drei Stunden getestet. 

Nur zwei Subpixelfehler , die man nur sieht wenn man lange sucht 
Und vor allem ist selbst nach 3 Stunden testen das Leuchten nicht aufgetreten 

So nun kann gedaddelt werden.

@Semih91, wie hulkhardy1 schon geschrieben hat, rate auch ich dir die Tests nicht zu machen. Denn falls du bis jezt noch auf keinen vermeindlichen Gegner in weiter Ferne geziehlt hast  , sollten deine Pixelfehler (falls du überhaupt welche hast) nicht stören. Wenn du es trotzdem versuchen willst, dann google einfach nach "Pixelfehlertest". Da wirst du Programme oder interaktive Hompages finden mit denen du deinen Bildschirm mit den jeweiligen Grundfarben, als auch schwarz und weiß oder sogar Pixelraster füllen. Damit fallen dann bei genauen hinschauen die Fehler auf. Subpixelfehler erkennst du entweder mit ner Lube oder durch ein farblichen Pixel bei scharzem oder weißem Bild. Welche Farbe genau defekt ist bekommst du dann mit den einzelnen Farben raus.

Ich hatte bei dem ersten Monitor zuerst nicht nach Pixelfehlern gesucht. Jedoch fällt bei 11 Fehler der eine oder andere auf. Bei dem Zweiten habe ich gleich danach gesucht, um nicht nochmal so ein schwarzes Schaf erwischt zu haben.

Danke nochmal an alle.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

Kannst auch gerne mal dein Erfahrungen posten mit dem BX2450 und vorallem was für eine Graka benutzt du und wie hast du den Monitor eingestellt, das ist ja ein bischen der Knackpunkt beim Samsung das die meisten die Standart Einstellungen für nicht gut erachten.


----------



## Netter Mann (17. November 2010)

Bis jetzt habe ich die Einstellungen vorgenommen, die du am 30.10.2010, 10:25 im Thread " *[Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskusionthread rund um das Thema Monitore!" *empfohlen hast. 

Werde aber in den nächsten Tagen noch weiter herumprobieren.

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine XFX GTX260 Black Edition.


----------



## Wincenty (18. November 2010)

Netter Mann schrieb:


> @ SpiritOfMatrix
> Dass irgendeine Flüssigkeit nachleuchtet würde zu dem Aussehen passen. Toll finde ich das aber nicht. Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob dass generell bei LED Monitoren so ist (also, dass die LEDs diese "Flüssigkeit" aufwärmen oder irgenwie anders erregen, Lichtquanten oder so)...



ehm entweder verstehe ich hier was falsch oder ist mir etwas zum Thema LED-Monitor entgangen?

Denn für mich ist LED eine Leuchtdiode und dies ist eine Lampe und hat daher keine Flüssigkeit.

Ist das Bild auf Standard bunter oder matter? Weil als ich auf meine 23,6" gewechselt hab musste ich den Gamma-Wert anpassen, weil die Farben mir zu matt waren im vergleich zu meinem alten LCDScreen

Wie ist eigentlich die Quali des Bildes? denn ich kenne bis Dato nur LED Fernseher und die Quali ist hammer, das Bild ist so scharf dass ich das Gefühl hab ein Messer im Auge zu haben


----------



## Netter Mann (18. November 2010)

Ja, die Überschrift ist vielleicht ein wenig verwirrend. Es handeld sich bei dem BX2450 um einen LCD mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Oft wird dann einfach nur LED Monitor gesagt. Hätte das aber klarer beschreiben sollen.

Deswegen kann ich auch nichts über die Qualität von reinen LED-Monitoren sagen.


----------



## neith (18. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir aufgrund der zahlreichen guten Rezessionen im Forum den BX2450 gekauft, davon abgeshen dass er Pixelfehler hat und deshalb sowieso zurückgeht wollte ich ihn mir nochmal holen. Nun habe ich aber in diversen Spielen starke Probleme mit dem Monitor. Ich habe wie in dem Thread von hulkhardy1 die Einstellungen übernommen, Treiber installiert etc. 

Probleme:

Assassin's Creed: Trotz per Nvidia Panel erzwungenem 16 oder 32er Antialsing Kantenflimmern schlimmer als in ner 640er Auflösung, von "Mikrorucklern" ganz zu schweigen, teilweise starkes Texturflimmern und Objekte sehen unnatürlich aus.

Empire: Total War: Rennt extrem unrund, wieder die selben Mikroruckler und die Schatten der Bäume, najo ärger als ein Cristoph Daum auf Entzug.

Drakensang: Extremes Texturflimmern, wieder diese komischen Ruckler, Texturen zb auf Geländern werden auf einmal komplett anders beleuchtet etc.

Aber zB in Counterstrike Source funktioniert alles normal, hab die Probleme in allen Auflösungen, egal ob 1680er oder 1920er etc., die Probleme bleiben weiterhin bestehen.

Wollte die anderen Besitzer fragen ob sie ähnliche Probleme erfahren haben, meine Treiber vom gesamten PC sind am neuesten Stand, System:

Phenom X6 1090T
Msi 890fx-gd70
4 gig ram
Gigabyte gtx470 soc
cougar cmx 550 etc.

Möchte noch erwähnen dass diese Probleme mit meinem alten Monitor (auch ein Samsung TFT, 19") nicht auftreten und mit ihm alles reibungslos funktioniert.

Und zum Abschluss noch sorry für den wall of text^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. November 2010)

O weh, also schallte mal die Reaktionszeit auf normal, nur ein Test. Sonst kenn ich das Flimmern eigentlich nur von ATI Karten, die Nvidia Karten haben eigentlilch das Kantenflimmern nicht. Also versuch mal den Treiber komplett zu deinstallieren und machn den 160.99 ganz neu drauf. Ich hab auch ne NV 470GTX und kenn das Problem nicht, deshalb sollte es wohl an was anderem liegen als am Monitor.


----------



## neith (18. November 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort, Assassin's creed haut wieder hin, der graka treiber hat gemeint er is lustig und haut mir dauerhaft multisampling runter, deshalb die schönen stufen. Was aber nichts daran ändert dass ich in total war massive Probleme habe.
Und bei Total war kann ich die Städtenamen beim umherfahren mit der kamera nicht mehr lesen (aus maximaler entfernung), mit dem alten monitor zwar auch nicht, aber deutlich besser, vor allem tritt in diesem Spiel NUR mit dem neuen Monitor ein extremes flackern auf wenn ich über die weltkarte gurke, vor allem in Afrika schaut dass dann extrem aus, die reaktionszeiten zu ändern hilft da nur marginal, mit dem alten Monitor gibts da überhaupt keine Probleme, bin mittlerweile wirklich total überfragt ob der Monitor fehlerhaft ist oder ob hier was anderes dazwischenhaut.


----------



## Johnny-Vendetta (22. November 2010)

Hallo,

wollte mich mal hier einklinken wegen der Lichthöfe. Hab den BX 2450 seit gut 2 Wochen und bei mir wurden die immer heller. Das Lichthöfe bei Edge Led normal sind weiß ich, aber sind die wirklich so extrem oder ist das defekt bei mir?

Hier 2 Bilder, Hulks Einstellungen und einmal HDMI Schwarzwert gering/normal:

HDMI-Normal

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/227/sam0048.jpg

HDMI-Gering

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/4700/sam0049et.jpg


Also alle Seiten sind betroffen und bei normaler HDMI-Schwarzwert Einstellung auch die Mitte. Jetzt wollte ich mal sehen wie es bei anderen ausschaut.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

Nein das ist nicht normal, da stimmt was bei dir nicht ab in die RMA mit dem teil. Selbst wenn ich bei mir die Helligkeit voll aufdrehe hab ich nicht solche Lichthöfe, die sind eher kaum wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Johnny-Vendetta (22. November 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich hatte es mir schon gedacht, denn sowas hätte ich nicht mit "Super Schwarzwert" bewertet. Schade nur das ich nicht schon letzte Woche nachgefragt habe, dann hätte ich noch 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht gehabt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

Ich hab erlich gesagt kaum Lichthöfe, wenn man die Helligkeit und Kontrast voll aufdreht dann sieht man ganz leichte ansätze von Lichthöfen aber sehr gering. Das was du da auf dem Bildschirm hast ist abartik, anderster kann man es nicht beteichnen.
Hir hast du ein paar original Bilder des BX2450 von ein paar verückten Amis!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFsYeyMagcU&feature=related
und
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuBW6HXwHws
und hir das original von Samsung auf deutsch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7Sb-Le9Qy4


----------



## Johnny-Vendetta (22. November 2010)

Ich dachte zuerst das wäre normal und der Monitor müsste erstmal ne Zeit laufen, aber die Lichthöfe wurden immer stärker. Gerade bei einem schwarzen Hintergrundbild sieht man das es kein Schwarz sondern ein Grau ist.

Sehe gerade Amazon hat 30-tägiges Rückgaberecht .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

Hau weg die Schei*e!


----------



## Johnny-Vendetta (22. November 2010)

Habe jetzt auf Umtausch gesetzt, mal sehen wie der neue sich bzg. clouding verhält. Sollte der auch so stark leuchten werde ich einen anderen LCD nehmen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

Also ich ab einen astreinen schwarzen Hintergrund. Nur wenn ich die Helligkeit und alles voll aufdrehe was scheuslich aussieht hab ich ganz leichte Unregelmäßigkeiten bei der Ausleuchtung.


----------



## Johnny-Vendetta (22. November 2010)

Wärst du so nett und könntest mir einen Screenshot schicken wie es bei dir aussieht?

Die von Amazon haben schon bestätigt das ich eine neue Lieferung bekomme, wirklich kulant der Laden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

Ich werds morgen mal versuchen aber, a) hab ich nur ne Handy Cam, b) nur einen Surfstick und der macht Probleme wenn die Dateien größer als 100kb sind aber ich werds versuchen!


----------



## Johnny-Vendetta (24. November 2010)

Hi,

also der neue BX2450 ist da und angeschlossen, die Ausleuchtung ist nicht perfekt aber besser als beim ersten Gerät. Was mir aber sofort beim ersten Spielstart von SH3 aufgefallen ist, der Bildschirm ist in der mitte schwarz aber nach unten hin wechselt es sich ab. Bedeutet helle und dunkle Streifen wechseln sich ab. Gerade bei Kameraschwenks fällt es auf. Außerdem scheint die obere Hälfte des Bildschirms dunkler zu sein als die untere. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen das diese Unregelmäßigkeiten durch das lösen bzw. festziehen von Schrauben behoben werden können. Diese Unregelmäigkeiten würden durch die Abstände von Röhre/Spiegel zur Bildschirmoberfläche entstehen. Das lasse ich aber besser sein.

Wären nur die Ränder minimal heller und der Rest gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet, könnte ich damit leben. So aber werde ich wohl beide BX2450 zurückschicken und mir einen LCD ohne LED Backlight kaufen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. November 2010)

Also du hast vieleicht ein Pech, schade das ich hir keine Bilder uploaden kann, sonst könnte ich dir mein fast perfektes schwarzes Bild zeigen. Könnte natürlich sein das Samsung ne recht hohe Serien Streuung hat, was mich aber wundern würde die sind eigentlich für ihre Quallität bekannt.


----------



## Johnny-Vendetta (24. November 2010)

Wären diese Streifen nicht da, würde ich den behalten. Auf dem Desktop habe ich einen komplett schwarzen Hintergrund und da ist es nur schwer zu erkennen. Da erkennt man es nur wenn man von oben drauf schaut. In Spielen aber, wo es halt dunkel und nicht schwarz ist, erkennt man es bei jeder Bewegung.


----------

